# Vise Depth



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

In making a vise (actually a bench with a vise), if I buy hardware for the screw and then make my clamps out of wood, what depth should I use from the top of the bench to the top of the screw in my design? And should the tail vise and front vise be the same depth? I know I don't want it too deep otherwise it will not operate properly and ruin the vise, but what is that depth that I do not want to surpass? Thanks!


----------

